# Judy block???



## feedbackdj (Apr 10, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of these? Basically, blocks of varying height used for tables, seats, prop-boxes (if there are hinges), etc. No results show for judy blocks anywhere on the web and thats all I know them as.

Thanks!


----------



## wolf825 (Apr 10, 2011)

feedbackdj said:


> Has anyone ever heard of these? Basically, blocks of varying height used for tables, seats, prop-boxes (if there are hinges), etc. No results show for judy blocks anywhere on the web and thats all I know them as.
> 
> Thanks!



Are you referring to Rehearsal or Theater cubes? 
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/scenery-props-rigging/9232-rehearsal-cubes.html

and http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/scenery-props-rigging/14200-rehearsal-cubes.html



-w


----------



## MPowers (Apr 10, 2011)

Commercial version by Wenger

Wenger | Stage Boxes


----------



## Van (Apr 10, 2011)

Never heard them called "Judy Blocks", that's go to be some kind of colloquillism. My 'standard rehearsal cubes are 16x16x16, 16x32x16. 1/2" cd ply with cleated corners. A 2" diameter hole drilled in the center of two opposing sides, Edges all rounded over with a 1/2" router bit, and painted flat black. They are then stolen by every other department for every other purpose than rehearsal....


----------



## feedbackdj (Apr 10, 2011)

That's it! Thank you all very much!!!


----------



## chausman (Apr 11, 2011)

Van said:


> ... They are then stolen by every other department for every other purpose than rehearsal....


 
Because they are great for holding things like sound consoles and mic boxes!

I like the idea of the wengers. Instant stairs!


----------



## shiben (Apr 11, 2011)

chausman said:


> Because they are great for holding things like sound consoles and mic boxes!
> 
> I like the idea of the wengers. Instant stairs!


 
They make those too.


----------



## chausman (Apr 11, 2011)

shiben said:


> They make those too.


 
I know they make the stairs. Thats what I was referring to. Do they make magic boxes to hold the console? I think the humble table is the easiest...


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 13, 2011)

A buddy of mine has the Wenger instant stairs. They are awesome but like everything else from Wenger they are really overpriced. Plus I had a really bad experience with Wenger and I prefer to send my business elsewhere.


----------



## chausman (Apr 14, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> Plus I had a really bad experience with Wenger and I prefer to send my business elsewhere.


 
Care to share? Or at least PM me?

Our school has custom wenger designed band and choir rooms. We've got wenger music stands, risers, a small portable stage, and choir shells. I like them. (Much better than the old ones at the high school...)


----------



## erichart (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, I've never heard the term "judy block" either; just "rehearsal cube" or "rehearsal block".


----------



## visagegyc (Apr 14, 2011)

I think theatre or drama departments tend to name them after a long-time professor or tech faculty (whoever built them in the first place). The last place I worked, they were convinced that the guy that built them invented them (patently impossible..)


----------

